# PIF for a friend



## Spyro (1/3/18)

Hey everyone. 

The only spare mods I have are rebuildable and mech mods. These are way out of my friends league.

He's currently a smoker and after trying out my mod he really wants one. He's only just been employed so is low on funds and has two children to feed, school, and all the rest.

I was hoping someone could help him out with some kind of basic setup. Something like a smok stick or Ijust stick of sorts. Needs to have commercially available coils. When he's ready to build I'll give him a more serious setup.

If he doesn't come right I'll buy him something at the end of the month.

Just figured I'd post here. Thanks in advance for any help. He's based in Kenilworth - CPT.

Juice is welcome too, but I have tons of it so not a necessity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/3/18)

I have one of these lying around at home


http://www.joyetech.com/product/evic-vt/
just need a tank?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro (1/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I have one of these lying around at home
> 
> 
> http://www.joyetech.com/product/evic-vt/
> just need a tank?




I'm sure he'd be beyond happy with anything. Going to have a chat with him this afternoon and I'll get back to you. Thanks very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/3/18)

just need to plug it in and see that it is working
otherwise in perfect condition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (1/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> The only spare mods I have are rebuildable and mech mods. These are way out of my friends league.
> 
> ...


What kind of vape is he looking for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (1/3/18)

Raindance said:


> What kind of vape is he looking for?




He's never used one up until last night. So literally anything that works that comes with commercial coils.
Doesn't matter what it looks like at all.

As long as it's DL


----------



## Raindance (1/3/18)

Spyro said:


> He's never used one up until last night. So literally anything that works that comes with commercial coils.
> Doesn't matter what it looks like at all.
> 
> As long as it's DL


Got a couple of evod clearomisers but they are mtl and old as the hills. Will probably not do, may actually putt him off vaping...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (1/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Got a couple of evod clearomisers but they are mtl and old as the hills. Will probably not do, may actually putt him off vaping...
> 
> Regards



He was hesitant to try the vape based on his experience with MTL. But If I don't come right I'm sure I'll be able to buy him something off of the classies. Thank you though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisp (1/3/18)

Spyro said:


> He was hesitant to try the vape based on his experience with MTL. But If I don't come right I'm sure I'll be able to buy him something off of the classies. Thank you though


We would like to offer a Cirrus AIO and 4 of our Orange by Twisp flavours.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 32


----------



## Stosta (1/3/18)

Twisp said:


> We would like to offer a Cirrus AIO and 4 of our Orange by Twisp flavours.


  

Epic move @Twisp !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (1/3/18)

Twisp said:


> We would like to offer a Cirrus AIO and 4 of our Orange by Twisp flavours.



Wow! That's extremely generous of you! 
Thank you very much! He's going to be absolutely ecstatic.

Should I send him your contact details or send you his address /cell?

I'm a little jealous I won't lie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Twisp (1/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Wow! That's extremely generous of you!
> Thank you very much! He's going to be absolutely ecstatic.
> 
> Should I send him your contact details or send you his address /cell?
> ...



Amazing! Pop us a message with his Name & Surname, Delivery Address and Contact Number and we'll make it happen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Spyro (1/3/18)

Twisp said:


> Amazing! Pop us a message with his Name & Surname, Delivery Address and Contact Number and we'll make it happen!



No problem! I just need to organise his address from him. But I'll send it through shortly!

Again, thank you very much. He's going to be so stoked.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10 (1/3/18)

Twisp said:


> We would like to offer a Cirrus AIO and 4 of our Orange by Twisp flavours.



Well done Twisp Team


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (1/3/18)

@Twisp PM incoming.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Spyro (1/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (1/3/18)

Spyro said:


> View attachment 124261
> 
> 
> @Twisp PM incoming.


Pik ek nou n traan weg

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/3/18)

HPBotha said:


> Pik ek nou n traan weg


sissie

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Pixstar (1/3/18)

Well done guys at Twisp. Respect.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/3/18)

It took less than an hour to organise this man a free setup.

This really does highlight the flippen INCREDIBLE people we have on this forum! A friend asks for help and it is there in no time.

Huge kudos to @BioHAZarD and @Twisp . I'm not getting the free stuff, and yet you have still made my day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/3/18)

The Evic is still available if anyone wants it? not sure if still needed after the @Twisp deal.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Spyro (1/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> The Evic is still available if anyone wants it? not sure if still needed after the @Twisp deal.



Thanks Mister Hazard. I'm sure someone will need it one day. I can't take it from you as I can afford my own gear and no longer have anyone to convert!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (1/3/18)

Twisp said:


> We would like to offer a Cirrus AIO and 4 of our Orange by Twisp flavours.



This is brilliant, well done @Twisp

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (1/3/18)

@Silver @Rob Fisher Can we not organize a sub forum for anything PIF?


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/3/18)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> @Silver @Rob Fisher Can we not organize a sub forum for anything PIF?


there is a sub

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/pay-it-forward/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (1/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/pay-it-forward/


Would help if i look where the thread was created instead of linking to it from the new post feed. Muppet moment

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (1/3/18)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> Would help if i look where the thread was created instead of linking to it from the new post feed. Muppet moment



No worries @Wayne Swanepoel 
Thanks @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (1/3/18)

Shame the poor guys kid was in ICU all day so this really made his day.

Thanks again @Twisp you've done so much for the vaping community and continue to make people happy. Big ups!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/18)

Kudos to you guys at @Twisp 
Great gesture!

Let us know how it goes @Spyro !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (1/3/18)

Incredible gesture @Twisp

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

